# Wood pigeons built nest then left



## Capricorn (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, Last week we noticed a nest in our eucalyptus and then a wood pigeon sitting on it. We have many birds feeding in our garden and a wood pigeon couple have been turning up each day to feed.
I presume it was the female sitting on the nest and the male arrived with additional twigs to build around her. It was very exciting to watch through binoculars.
At the weekend she sat on the nest, wind blowing the branches around her. Then since yesterday the nest is empty - no one there any more. What can have happened? Any ideas?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sometimes, before the eggs are laid , the male and female birds may take turns sitting on an empty nest for about a week. They may be back when it's time to produce the eggs. When the eggs come they are laid over a period of two days. 

Alternatively, they may have been scared off by a predator, avian or otherwise and seek another place for their nest.

Are you in a rural area or urban?


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply John. 
It's an urban area, but quite a quiet road with lots of birds in the garden. Wood pigeons have been eating here for years and seem to be quite at home, but this is the first time I've seen a nest.

I did wonder if they were waiting for the right time to lay even though they were in the nest all week end. We have an old dog who they don't seem to mind. There are squirrels around and also magpies come sometimes (if they are regarded as predators)

They have been seen feeding as usual and have been seen in a nearby sycamore (unless another couple) but there is no nest there.


----------

